# مفاجأة: الشركات تقبل على توظيف مدمني Facebook



## جيلان (1 أغسطس 2009)

مفاجأة: الشركات تقبل على توظيف مدمني Facebook











أصبحت مهارات التواصل الاجتماعي على الانترنت سلعة مطلوبة ​ 

دبي، الإمارات العربية المتحدة (CNN)-- فاجأت المراقبين ظاهرة إقبال الشركات على تعيين "مدمني" مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي الإلكترونية على الإنترنت وعلى رأسها، Facebook، إذ رأت هذه المؤسسات أن تصفح مثل هذه المواقع والإتيان "بخبراء" فيها من شأنه أن يزيد من إعلاناتها، وأن يعرّفها على اهتمامات وأذواق الناس بصورة أفضل.
فمثلا قامت شركة DanielGroup/Dan Temps ، المتخصصة بالتوظيف والاستشارات المهنية، باتخاذ قرار توظيف مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي لنشر منتجاتها، معتبرة الشبكة العنكبوتية وسيطا ممتازا لصنع دعاية واسعة النطاق لها.
وذكر جارود دانييل، رئيس الشركة، بأن مؤسسته تمكنت من استغلال مواقع مثل Facebook وTwitter، من أجل التواصل مع الناس، لمعرفة رغباتهم وطموحاتهم، وهو الأمر الذي أتاح المجال أمام الشركة لمعرفة طبيعة السوق وبناء إستراتيجية فعالة للتعامل معه.

وأكد دانييل أن صفحة الشركة على Facebook، قد زادت نسبة زبائن الشركة بحوالي 500 في المائة، إذ كانت المؤسسة تحصل على 30 طلبا للوظائف ، قبيل اشتراكها في الموقع الاجتماعي الشهير ليصل هذا الرقم إلى 150  طلبا.
وبالمقابل رأى خبراء على موقع Careerbuilder ، أنه يمكن لمدمني مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي، العثور على العديد من الوظائف بعد أن باتت الفرصة سانحة أمامهم وأصبح اليوم يومهم.
وأشار الخبراء إلى أن أحد أهم الوظائف التي قد يشغلها أصدقاء Facebook، هو العمل بالتوظيف، خصوصا وأنهم يمتلكون جميع المقومات لأداء هذه المهمة، نظراً لخبرتهم بالتواصل الاجتماعي على الانترنت، بالتالي فهم قادرون على توجيه قدراتهم، بحيث يتمكنوا من التحدث مع الشباب الباحثين عن عمل، لمعرفة طموحاتهم ورغباتهم.

أما ثاني وظيفة يمكن لمدمني الانترنت أن يحصلوا عليها بناء على مهاراتهم على المواقع الاجتماعية، بحسب الخبراء، هي أنهم يمكن أن يقوموا بوظيفة مستشارين "إستراتيجيين" لتطوير أعمال شركاتهم.
إذ تمكنهم "مهاراتهم" الإلكترونية من وضع خطط عمل لنشر الدعاية المتعلقة بشركاتهم على الانترنت، نظرا لأنهم قادرون على معرفة المواقع الملائمة للترويج لمؤسساتهم، إضافة إلى قدرتهم على استشعار اتجاهات واهتمامات مستخدمي الانترنت، وهو الأمر الذي يمكنهم من وضع خطط مناسبة للتسويق لشركاتهم.  


*المصدر : CNN*
*تاريخ النشر : 1521 (GMT+04:00) - 29/07/09*​


----------



## جيلان (1 أغسطس 2009)

*تعجبنى انا الناس الى بتستغل كل حاجة دى
دماااغ يعنى*


----------



## kalimooo (2 أغسطس 2009)

وبالمقابل رأى خبراء على موقع Careerbuilder ، أنه يمكن لمدمني مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي، العثور على العديد من الوظائف بعد أن باتت الفرصة سانحة أمامهم وأصبح اليوم يومهم.


خبر كويس

يعني بيسلى وبعدها بيتحلى

ههههههههههههههههههههه

شكرا للخبر يا زميلة

مشكورة

الرب يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 أغسطس 2009)

خبر رائع 

ميررررسى على الخبر يا جيلان 


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## sosana (2 أغسطس 2009)

> وبالمقابل رأى خبراء على موقع careerbuilder ، أنه يمكن لمدمني مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي، العثور على العديد من الوظائف بعد أن باتت الفرصة سانحة أمامهم وأصبح اليوم يومهم.


بجد ناس راااااائعة
ميرسي يا جيلان
ربنا يبارك حياتك ياقمر


----------



## zezza (2 أغسطس 2009)

الصراحة ناس بتفكر حلو اوى 
بياخدوا بالهم من كل نقطة صغيرة و كبيرةو و يستغلوها 
شكرا يا جيجى ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## ICE IDG (2 أغسطس 2009)

حلو الخبر دة 
فعلا ناس بتستغل  كل حاجة 
شكرا لحضرتك
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## johna&jesus (2 أغسطس 2009)

_هما دول الناس ولا بلاش _
_مرسى على الخبر_​


----------



## جيلان (5 أغسطس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> وبالمقابل رأى خبراء على موقع careerbuilder ، أنه يمكن لمدمني مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي، العثور على العديد من الوظائف بعد أن باتت الفرصة سانحة أمامهم وأصبح اليوم يومهم.
> 
> 
> خبر كويس
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههه
ايون عقبالنا كدى يمكن يعملوا حاجة للمنتديات *


----------



## جيلان (5 أغسطس 2009)

kokoman قال:


> خبر رائع
> 
> ميررررسى على الخبر يا جيلان
> 
> ...



*ويباركك كوكو 



sosana قال:



بجد ناس راااااائعة
ميرسي يا جيلان
ربنا يبارك حياتك ياقمر

أنقر للتوسيع...


منورة حبيبتى*


----------



## جيلان (5 أغسطس 2009)

*


zezza قال:



الصراحة ناس بتفكر حلو اوى 
بياخدوا بالهم من كل نقطة صغيرة و كبيرةو و يستغلوها 
شكرا يا جيجى ربنا يبارك حياتك

أنقر للتوسيع...



اينحم عقبالنا ما بنطل ننتقد وبس ونستنى المصيبة تحصل الاول 



ba7bk ya jesus قال:



حلو الخبر دة 
فعلا ناس بتستغل  كل حاجة 
شكرا لحضرتك
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​

أنقر للتوسيع...


لا شكر على واجب منور حضرتك  ^_^



jesuslovejohn قال:



هما دول الناس ولا بلاش 
مرسى على الخبر​

أنقر للتوسيع...


ميرسى جون على مرورك الجميل*


----------



## kalimooo (5 أغسطس 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *
> 
> 
> اينحم عقبالنا ما بنطل ننتقد وبس ونستنى المصيبة تحصل الاول
> ...





انت بتردي على اتنين اتنين

ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## white rose (5 أغسطس 2009)

*خبر كتييييييييير حلو يا جيلان


يسلموا ايديك*


----------



## جيلان (5 أغسطس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> انت بتردي على اتنين اتنين
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههه



*هههههههههههه
لااااااااا دول تلاتة*


----------



## جيلان (5 أغسطس 2009)

white rose قال:


> *خبر كتييييييييير حلو يا جيلان
> 
> 
> يسلموا ايديك*



*ميرسى يا قمرة انتى احلى*


----------



## just member (5 أغسطس 2009)




----------



## جيلان (5 أغسطس 2009)

just member قال:


>



*لا شكر على واجب جوجو منور*


----------



## كوك (6 أغسطس 2009)

_*ميرسى جدا على المعلومه*_
_*تسلم ايدك*_
_*يسوع يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## جيلان (22 أغسطس 2009)

كوك قال:


> _*ميرسى جدا على المعلومه*_
> _*تسلم ايدك*_
> _*يسوع يبارك حياتك*_​



*ميرسى كوك لمرورك منور*


----------



## نور الدين محمود (22 أغسطس 2009)

أنا عمرى ماحبيت الفيس بوك مش برتاحله اصلا لانه مراقب بواسطه اجهزة الامن


----------



## dodo jojo (24 أغسطس 2009)

جيلان قال:


> مفاجأة: الشركات تقبل على توظيف مدمني Facebook
> 
> 
> 
> ...



واااااااااااااو دى حاجه تحفه ناس فاهمه هى بتعمل مش زينا مشكوره يا قمر


----------



## frenzy55 (25 أغسطس 2009)

عقبال مدمني كنيسة العرب ههههههههههه
شكرا علي الخبر وربنا يباركك


----------



## جيلان (28 أغسطس 2009)

نور الدين محمود قال:


> أنا عمرى ماحبيت الفيس بوك مش برتاحله اصلا لانه مراقب بواسطه اجهزة الامن


*
لا ماهه طول منت فى السليم خلاص هههههههههه
شكرا لمرورك نور
*


----------



## جيلان (28 أغسطس 2009)

dodo jojo قال:


> واااااااااااااو دى حاجه تحفه ناس فاهمه هى بتعمل مش زينا مشكوره يا قمر



*اه دى عالم دماغها عالية بتستفاد من كل حاجة
واى حد مهما كانت ميولة هتعرف تطلع منه خبير فى حاجة لان عندهم كل حد ليه مكانه عشن يستفادوا ويفيدوا
شكرا دودو لمرورك الجميل*


----------



## جيلان (28 أغسطس 2009)

frenzy55 قال:


> عقبال مدمني كنيسة العرب ههههههههههه
> شكرا علي الخبر وربنا يباركك



*ههههههههههههه
لا احنا ملناش حل
هى لكله مش للعرب بس
لكن المقصود انها باللغة العربية
شكرا على مرورك العسل 
ربنا يباركك
*


----------

